# Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi



## Martinez (6. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,

da ich mich momentan nach einer mittleren Spinnrute in 2,4m umschaue, ist mir am Wochenende beim Fachhändler folgende Rute aufgefallen.

Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi - 2,4 - WG- 10-35G

Diese Rute ist im 2013 Katalog und im Internet findet man keine weiteren Informationen... da sie halt neu ist 

Das Wurfgewicht fand ich sehr untertrieben, da sich die Rute locker mit einer 50gr. WG messen lässt, also für diese Angaben ein harter Stecken, der mich aber wirklich positiv überrascht hat.

Durfte von euch jemand diese Rute schonmal in die Hand nehmen oder am Wasser einsetzen?

Weitere Informationen zur neuen Serie in diesem Thread würden mich sehr freuen. 

Gruß & Petri


----------



## Aglia (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Ja ich habe eine Rute aus der besagten Serie.
Aber die 260 xH. Ein absolut genialer Stecken, aber was soll man von P&M auch anderes erwarten.
Die genannte Rute hat nen Wg bis 55g. Wobei hier die Franzosen auch eher aufs Lureweight eingehen. Werfen könnte man rein theoretisch auch immer noch 70 Gramm.
Die Aktion ist extrem fast. Knallharte Spitzenaktion. Anders kann man das nicht nennen. Was mir besonders gefällt, sind natürlich die Fuji K Ringe und der eigens von P&M entworfene Rollenhalter. Mann hat den Finger immer direkt auf dem Blank.
Ich mag die Rute wirklich sehr und Preis/Leistung mäßig bekommt man hier sehr viel fürs Geld.


----------



## powerpauer (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Hallo
mich würde es interessieren für welche Köder ist die 260 geeignet :m


----------



## Aglia (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Gummis 10 bis 25 cm und Köpfe von 10 bis 30 Gramm. Das ist der
Bereich den sie perfekt abdeckt. Dadurch, dass sie eben diese häftige Spitzenaktion hat, würde ich sie für Wobbler nicht nehmen. Da hab ich es lieber nen wenig weicher hab. In meinen Augen die perfekte Gummirute.
:m


----------



## powerpauer (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Hallo 
Na ja ich suche eine optimale Rute zu Gufi für die Elbe,ich fische nicht besonders schwer eher leichter ich nechme meistens gufis zwischen 10-14 cm und köpfe zwischen 10-17 gr,am meisten fische ich aber zu 80% gufi 11cm mit köpf 14 gr ,jetz ist die frage ob die rute für solche köder nicht zu stärk ist -wie ist es mit köderkontakt so genannte, Took und wie stark werden die biße übertragen,ich fische fast nur noch mit gufi auf Zander und hier kömmt oft for das die biße sehr fein sind .
Gruß P.


----------



## Aglia (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Ich meinte oben auch eher die maximale. Also bei 10 cm kannste
ohne Probleme bis 30 Gramm hochgehen, Hingegen bei 25, würde
ich nur noch bis 10 Gramm, eventuell 15. Mann könnte sicherlich 
auch mehr schmeißen, aber es soll ja Spaß machen. 
Ich fische sie hauptsächlich mit Gummis um die 12 cm und bis
20 Gramm, meist aber 14. 
Der Blank gibt ne super Rückmeldung, was durch den Rollenhalter
begünstigt wird. Der ist ja nach oben offen und unten in Finger-
passform gewellt. Man merkt wirklich alles. Hab ne Zeit lang die
Speedmaster gefischt und die ist dagegen taub. Wobei mir der
Blank dort gar nicht gefallen hat, das steht aber jetzt nicht zur
Debatte. 
Ich denke sie ist genau das Richtige für deine Verhältnisse.
Das Einzige wozu ich nicht viel sagen kann, wie sie sich 
verhält, wenn du was dickeres am Haken hast. Hatte sie 
bislang nur im Dezember in Gebrauch, und da gab es leider
keine Dicken Fische mehr... Und nun ist KuKö Verbot in Berlin.


----------



## powerpauer (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

@Agila
ich Danke dir für die hilfreiche Info- ich fische zu zeit die Greys Prowla specialist auch eine geile Rute am Anfang wahre ich begeistert, in zwischen Wunsche ich mir mehr Rückmeldung mehr Power und etwas sensiblere spitze,ich werde mal nach der Bushi mich anschauen messen denn ich muss immer eine Rute anfassen bevor ich sie mir Kaufe, Na ja hab noch zeit wir haben jetzt schön zeit.

Gruß P.


----------



## Aglia (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Ja kann ich verstehen. Ich muss die ruten auch wenigstens einmal in der Hand gehabt 
Haben. Im Bezug auf die greys kann ich dir sagen, dass der blank am griffstück etwas 
Dicker ist. Aber insgesamt hat die bushi mehr Gefühl als die greys. 
Hab doch gern geholfen. Wenn du noch Fragen hast, meld dich einfach ;-)


----------



## powerpauer (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

@Aglia

Hast du die beiden Ruten direkt verglichen ??? 
würde mich sehr interessiert.

Gruß P.


----------



## Aglia (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Die Greys und die Bushi?
Wenn du die meinst?! Ja. Nen Freund von mir fischt die Greys. Wirklich nen
schöner Stock, gerade weil er so dünn ist. Aber die Rückmeldung fehlt besonders bei stärkerer Strömung finde ich.


----------



## powerpauer (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Hallo 
ja die greys ist schön nicht schlecht,nun die Rückmeldung für eine Rute die ein spezielle Ruten griff hat ist sie leider Überbewertet-gut die Rückmeldung ist vorhanden aber ein große unterschied zu andere Ruten konnte ich leider nicht feststellen,auch die aktion der greys ist zweispaltig unter große Belastung geht die puste aus,anders aber bei gufien ist die Spitzenaktion nicht sensibel genug wenig Rückmeldung,die greys ist keine schlechte Rute dennoch für denn preis gibt es wahrscheinlich bessere.

@Aglia 
Kannst mir Bitte ein wenig mehr Über die Bushi berichten :m

Gruß P.


----------



## Martinez (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Das freut mich, das es hier seit 11 Tagen endlich eine Rückmeldung gibt. Ich hatte beim Tackledealer die Bushi in 2,40 in der Hand mit einem WG von 10-30Gr.
Wirkt wirklich sehr straff der blank, vergleichbar -50gr. WG Rute.

Mehr Infos... |bla:


----------



## powerpauer (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Hallo 
ja das ist aber nur möglich durch eigene Erfahrung,das die 240 straf ist kommt natürlich durch die Länge ob die mögliche 50 wg machbar ist, sicherlich aber wahrscheinlich kann mir denken nicht optimal-die Penzon haben sich was dabei gedacht wenn sie nur mit 10-30 wg angegeben ist oder,es ist gut möglich das bei der Aktion beide ruten also 240 und 260 sich nicht sehr viel von ein andern unterscheiden durch die angepasste Länge,ich denke das die Aktion beide Ruten  minimale unterschied haben trotz angegebene wg.

Gruß P.


----------



## Aglia (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Die 2,40er hatte ich auch in der Hand. Sicherlich ist sie auch sehr straff und hat die selbe Spitzenaktion. War mit ihr nicht am Wasser, somit kann ich nichts zu dem direkten Wg sagen. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie auch mehr abkann. Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass es mit Gewichten jenseits der 30g keinen großen Spaß mehr macht.

Was ich bei der 2,60er noch hinzufügen würde ist, dass sie mit ner 3000er Rolle, wie fast alle Ruten in der Gewichtsklasse, leicht kopflastig ist. Mich stört es nicht, aber soll ja Leute geben die das nicht mögen.

Und, komischerweise ist mein Rollenhalter nen klein Ticken anders als der im P&M Katalog. Wenn ich wüsste wie das hier mit Fotos geht, würde ich das glatt mal präsentieren.

Gut hab gerade nochmal verglichen, Die im Katalog abgebildete Rute ist eine einteilige, denn die haben nen etwas anderen Halter als die Zweiteiligen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*



Aglia schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste wie das hier mit Fotos geht, würde ich das glatt mal präsentieren.



Das geht u.a. so:
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Easy


----------



## Martinez (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Hey #h
gibts mittlerweile die ersten Petrijünger die über oben genannte Rutenserie berichten können?

Wundert mich das die Rute noch so "unterbewertet" ist.

Gruß
Martinez


----------



## Martinez (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

ich versuch´s nochmal, keine Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Blueplay76 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es hier jemanden, der die Bushi s 260xh mit der specialist Manie 260 vergleichen kann?


----------



## Hann. Münden (17. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Die Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi S- 260XH ist mir auch "über den Weg gelaufen". Konnte nicht nein sagen, zu einem günstigen Angebot  der hochwertigen Rute , obwohl ich ausgerüstet bin.
Könnte also demnächst auch ein paar Statements zur Gunki Bushi abgeben, falls erwünscht. |wavey:


----------



## Abfael (17. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Hallo, ein Bekannter hat die oben genannte Rute. Eine sehr feine Rute, etwas härter als meine Abu Garcia Verdetta.

Köder lassen sich sehr gut führen egal ob Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker oder Gummifisch, sie macht einen sehr guten Eindruck was die Verarbeitung betrifft, und liegt sehr gut in der Hand.


----------



## Hann. Münden (17. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Habe noch einen link zur Rute gefunden.
http://www.pezonetmichel.com/de/event/winterzeit-ist-zanderzeit.288.html


----------



## Hann. Münden (19. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Habe heute meine neue Kombi am Wasser getestet.
Die 260 XH Pezon&Michel, als Rolle die Abu Garcia Sorön SX40 und geflochtene Stroft GTP R, machen einen sehr guten Eindruck als Gummifischkombi. Geb ich nicht mehr her :m .
Die Rute weist eine harte Fast-Aktion auf. Kontakt über den Blank ist stets vorhanden.


Wurfgewicht im Moment 25g inkl. Gummifisch.
Denke etwas mehr Wg wird nicht schaden(schätzungsweise ca 35g). Morgen mal den Stecken ausgiebiger testen, respektive am WE am Edersee.


----------



## Hann. Münden (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Es wurde ja bereits geschrieben, dass die Rute möglicherweise höhere Wurfgewichte verträgt.
Habe heute mal testweise bis 80g Gesamtwurfgewicht probiert.
Mehr hab ich dann sein lassen.
Kein Problem! Allerdings würde ich das dann als Max.- Wg deklarieren. Immerhin 80g...
Jedenfalls kann man der Rute problemlos kapitale Brocken zutrauen !


----------



## marcio25 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Hab mir die Bushi 260 XH gestern auch zugelegt. Nachdem ich eine fantastische Beratung beim Dealer bekommen habe und so einige ( auch deutliche teurere ) Marken und Ausführungen in der Hand hatte gefiel mir die Bushi von der Aktion her am besten, einzig die Illex Ashura in 2,70 war noch ein tick besser aber auch doppelt so teuer. Mir wurde gleich am Anfang vom Händler die Bushi empfohlen trotz das er mehr Geld hätte machen können. Er fischt sie selber und meint die Bushi könnte auch locker 90 gramm Pilker an der Ostsee vertragen und hat einfach mal einen 90 gramm Pilker vorn an die Spitze gehängt, sonderlich beeindruckt war die Rute davon allerdings nicht man hatte eher den Eindruck das steckt sie locker weg. Er hat mir dann Schnur durch die Ringe gezogen ( bis an den Rollenhalter ) und einen 20 gramm Kopf ans Ende gehängt, damit konnte ich auf dem Boden "klopfen" um die Sensibilität zu spüren, ich hab durch die dicke Winterjacke jeden Bodenkontakt am Unterarm gemerkt. Auch vom Blank wahr ich sehr begeistert, der zeigt enorme Kraftreserven. Als Rolle habe ich eine 4000er Biomaster SW XG gewählt mit 15er Power Pro. 
 Alles in allem denke man kann mit der Rute nix verkehrt machen der Praxistest steht aber noch aus.


----------



## Teimi (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Könnt ihr die Rute evtl mal mit anderen gängigen Stecken vergleichen, ich dachte da an zB Shimano Yasei Aspius die alte (7-28 2,70) , Taipan Burakku 2,44 , Mitchel Mag Pro Lite EVO/Extreme 2,68, (Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 2,74)...befinden sich alle auch ziemlich in der gleichen Preislage
Diese Modelle besitze ich nämlich bereits, aber es juckt mich in den Fingern...
Die hochgepriesene Smoke -75gr fand ich nämlich persönlich nicht so gut....


----------



## Promachos (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Hallo!

Genau zu dem von dir gewünschten Modell kann ich keine Vergleichswerte beisteuern, aber zur Bushi S 218 MH.

Vergleichsruten:


Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure (213 cm WG bis 45 Gramm): Bushi wirft etwas weiter und genauer, von der Rückmeldung her für mich kein Unterschied; Bushi etwas "weicher", aber keineswegs "schwabbelig"!
Berkley Ripple Pro (210(?) cm, WG bis 30 Gramm): meiner Meinung nach die beste der hier vorgestellten.
"Alte" Rockesweeper (240 cm): betontere Spitzenaktion als die Bushi, "weicher", mit Ködergewichten ab 35 Gramm überfordert, die Bushi packt 45 Gramm.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir bei deiner Recherche etwas weiter.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Teimi (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Danke für diesen ausführlichen Bericht aber leider sollte mein angestrebtes Modell mindestens 240cm haben und eigentlich 260cm und ich denke, dass sich die Modelle da doch noch unterscheiden und man Erfahrungen nicht zwangsläufig von den kleinerer auf die großen übertragen kann.


----------



## Promachos (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Da gebe ich dir völlig recht! Aber als erste Einschätzung, was die Qualität angeht, konnte ich dir vielleicht helfen.
Dummerweise habe ich keine Ahnung, in welchen Varianten es die Ripple Pro gibt. Für mich wäre das die erste Wahl.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Teimi (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Kann keiner etwas dazu sagen? 
Wäre wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## tiranius (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Alle, wirklich ALLE P&M- Ruten sind vom WG her vollkommen "underrated". Wer sich über die Jahre durch die Serien von P&M gefischt hat (so wie ich, selbst meine erste Spinning war von P&M), wird dies zweifelsohne bestätigen können. ABER genau dies muss man abkönnen bzw. damit umgehen können. Mir persönlich sind die Stecken heuer ein wenig zu hart, grade was die Gunkies angeht...einfach nicht mehr mein Fall.


----------



## Teimi (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Zu hart zum jiggen für Zander gibt es ja "eigentlich" nicht(jetzt nicht auf das WG bezogen), und das ist eigl. mein Zielfisch. Die Aspius 7-28gr sind ja auch lächerlich gering angegeben.
Leider kann ich die Rute 260 bzw. minimum 240 nirgendwo begrabbeln, klar kann ich sie wieder zurück schicken, aber das muss ja nicht sein.
Es geht mir vor allem um den Vergleich dieser beiden zu meinen aktuellen Ruten: Shimano Yasei Aspius die alte (7-28 2,70) , Taipan Burakku 2,44 , Mitchel Mag Pro Lite EVO/Extreme 2,68, (Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 2,74).
Nötig ist sie wahrscheinlich nicht, da das gesamte Gebiet durch diese abgedeckt ist, aber man will ja mal neues testen und vielleicht ist es ja der neue Liebling.


----------



## tiranius (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Wenn du nach nem neuen Liebling bei P&M Ausschau hältst, dann nimm die _*Specialist Bait Fish*_, die sollte genau das sein, was du suchst. Die Gunki- Serie ist Mainstream, du suchst was "spezielleres" und daher ist die Specialist sicher eher deine Serie!


----------



## Promachos (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*



tiranius schrieb:


> Wenn du nach nem neuen Liebling bei P&M Ausschau hältst, dann nimm die _*Specialist Bait Fish*_, die sollte genau das sein, was du suchst. Die Gunki- Serie ist Mainstream, du suchst was "spezielleres" und daher ist die Specialist sicher eher deine Serie!



Hallo!

Die hatte ich auch am Wasser zum Testen dabei. Ich muss sagen, eine klasse Rute, deren Feinfühligkeit bei leichten Gufis (ca. 15 Gramm) mich sehr überrascht hat. Von der Charakteristik her mindestens eine Gewichtsklasse über der Bushi und der Greys, aber keineswegs ein schwerer Stock - im Gegenteil. Ich hab sie nur deshalb nicht genommen, weil mir die anderen Ruten ausreichend waren.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## KrFritz (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Da mir dieser Thread bei einer Entscheidung geholfen hat, nun etwas Feedback. (ich weiß das dieser Thread älter ist, ich bin aber garantiert nicht der einzige der ihn über die SuFu findet)
Meine Anforderung an eine Rute zum Zanderfischen, waren die üblichen - harter Blank, schnelle Spitze, gute Rückmeldung und sie sollte ein breites Spektrum, was die Gewichte angeht abdecken. Kleiner Gufi mit 15 Gramm Kopf und auch mal nen 30'er oder 40'er in/an der Strömung und mindestens 2,60 Meter lang sein. (als kürzere habe ich eine Yasei)
Zur Auswahl standen einige Ruten, über diese habe ich die Werbeversprechen gelesen, die Foren Besprechungen, in Zeitungs"tests" gestöbert um dann meine Auswahl in die Hand zunehmen und zuzugreifen, die eine oder andere Rute konnte ich auch bei einem Kollegen in die Hand nehmen. (klingt irgendwie falsch... |uhoh: )
Also in dem Preisspektrum, bis 200 Euro:
- Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT, 258 cm, 20-60 gr, 2 Teile
 aussortiert: Blank Bruchanfällig, von mehreren Händlern bestätigt bekommen und da sie beim Spundwandkeschern auch mal abgelegt wird, kann ich nicht garantieren, dass sie keine Macke (Sollbruchstelle) bekommt, ansonsten solide Wahl
- Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure - Spin - 2.74m - 20-50g 2teilig 
aussortiert: Griff für meine großen Hände viel zu dünn, ich kann sie nicht bequem halten, auch lag der Balancepunkt mit einer 4000'er immer noch viel zu weit vor dem Griff, sonst auch gute Wahl, Spitze könnte auch etwas schneller sein.
- ABU Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 902MH	2,74m, 15- 50g
aussortiert. irgendwie hat es nicht gepasst, die die ich in der Hand hatte war unsauber verarbeitet, sowohl am Griff als auch an den Ringen, die waren nicht in einer Flucht und teilweise schief. Auch ging sie am Wasser bei unter 50 Gramm in die Knie-mit mehr als 35 Gramm ist sie (m.E.) am Limit. Als hochgelobte und teuerste Rute, absolut nicht O.K.

Das waren die in meiner engen Auswahl, andere sind rausgeflogen, bereits vorab,wegen Gründen wie Optik, Rollen Befestigung etc

Meine Wahl ist gefallen auf eine in den Foren eher selten besprochene mit einem sehr seltsamen Namen: "Gunki Bushi"
Bushi (Kriegerkaste, Vorläufer der Samurai), genauer
GUNKI BUSHI S-260 XH 2,60m 14 - 55gr von PEZON&MICHEL
Die Rute ist hart (wirklich hart)mit schneller Spitze, das Wurfgewicht ist (wie wohl bei Franzosen üblich) das Ködergewicht und ich habe keine Bedenken auch mal über die 55 Gramm zu gehen. Ausprobiert am Wasser, 30er Kopf mit 23er Gufi ohne Probleme. 
Neue Wurf-Weiten sind schon mit den kleinen Köpfen möglich. (einige Zeit am Wasser - ohne Haken wg Schonzeit nur ausgeworfen-mit wachsender Begeisterung) Meine kleine Rolle ist, jedoch viel zu klein. Ich werde bis Mai eine Shimano, Biomaster 4000 FB erwerben und komme bei meiner Haltung der Rute dann gut klar. Ich vertraue dieser Rute und bin extrem froh diese gefunden zu haben. Und die Rückmeldung ist so gut, dass ich Bodenprofile zeichnen könnte .


----------



## Fragezeichen (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*



KrFritz schrieb:


> GUNKI BUSHI S-260 XH 2,60m 14 - 55gr von PEZON&MICHEL
> Die Rute ist hart (wirklich hart)mit schneller Spitze, das Wurfgewicht ist (wie wohl bei Franzosen üblich) das Ködergewicht und ich habe keine Bedenken auch mal über die 55 Gramm zu gehen.



Wo ist denn das Wurfgewicht nicht das Ködergewicht (bzw. Gewicht der Montage)?

Sieht übrigens aus wie eine noch hässlichere (Geschmackssache, aber Pink muss ich persönlich nicht an der Rute haben) Penzill, deine Beschreibung klingt auch nach dem Penzill Blank (glaube die gibts jetzt auch in den Wurfgewichten). Längen und Wurfgewichte scheinen mir auch sehr ähnlich. Ist also die Mädchen Penzill 

Hat mal jemand beide in der Hand gehabt? Wirklich quasi identisch? Verbessert/Verschlechtert?


----------



## Promachos (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Er meint mit "Wurfgewicht" das angegebene Wurfgewicht, das bekanntlich z.B. bei einigen Ruten von Shimano eher unrealistisch ist.
An meiner 210er Bushi ist übrigens nix pink.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Fragezeichen (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*



Promachos schrieb:


> Er meint mit "Wurfgewicht" das angegebene Wurfgewicht, das bekanntlich z.B. bei einigen Ruten von Shimano eher unrealistisch ist.
> An meiner 210er Bushi ist übrigens nix pink.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Ach so war das gemeint...naja war sehr spät gestern als ich geschrieben habe, da hat mich das irgendwie verwundert.

Und welche Farbe dann? Als ich mal nach Bildern geschaut habe waren die alle Pink oder Lila an bestimmten Stellen, je nach Bild/Belichtung.


----------



## Tino34 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*



KrFritz schrieb:


> Meine Wahl ist gefallen auf eine in den Foren eher selten besprochene mit einem sehr seltsamen Namen: "Gunki Bushi"
> Bushi (Kriegerkaste, Vorläufer der Samurai), genauer
> GUNKI BUSHI S-260 XH 2,60m 14 - 55gr von PEZON&MICHEL
> Die Rute ist hart (wirklich hart)mit schneller Spitze, das Wurfgewicht ist (wie wohl bei Franzosen üblich) das Ködergewicht und ich habe keine Bedenken auch mal über die 55 Gramm zu gehen. Ausprobiert am Wasser, 30er Kopf mit 23er Gufi ohne Probleme.
> .



 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
23 GuFi mit 30gr Kopf wiegt um die 90-120gr!!!
 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

 Bist du dir sicher???


----------



## Plietischig (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Bushi ist deutlich geiler als ne Penzill... nur ums richtig zu stellen


----------



## Promachos (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

@ Fragezeichen

Lila könnte hinkommen, ist aber sehr dezent. Mich stört's jedenfalls nicht.


@ Tino
25 Gramm Kopf + 6'er Salt Shaker wiegt zwischen 40 und 45 Gramm! Insofern halte ich 30 Gramm Kopf + 23er Gufi (außer vielleicht Fat CB von Jan Gutjahr oder ähnlich hochrückige und voluminöse Gufis) = ca. 100 Gramm für falsch.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Plietischig (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Ein 23er Kopyto wiegt in etwa 80g + 30g Kopf + die entsprechenenden Schnüre, dickes Stahl, Stinger.
Das passt nicht.
Außerdem bietet ein 23er einen ganz anderen Widerstand.

Wer mal für paar Stunden 23er angelt, und dann auf 16er wechselt, weiß was letzteres für Schniepelköder sind hehe 

EDIT: ich gehe vom klassischen 23er Kopyto aus, und nicht irgendein schmalen low-action irgendwie 20cm oder 21cm


----------



## KrFritz (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

O.K.

Also ich habe nochmal *nachgewogen*:
Kopf + Fisch + 1 Snap = 67 Gramm (das war die Test-Wurf-Montage, je nach Lage des Schaufelschwanzes ist der GuFi 20-22 cm lang)
Der Fisch mit dem Schaufelschwanz hat im Wasser, beim Einholen natürlich auch einen Widerstand - wie stark der Druck da auf die Rute ist habe ich nicht gemessen 

*Aussehen:*
Die Farbapplikation ist nicht dominant. Lila/Magenta sind am Griff nur die paar Teile und in jeder Ring Befestigung ist, unter dem Lack ein zweifach gewickelter dünner, feiner Draht. 
Wie immer Geschmackssache, aber es ist nicht sehr auffällig, durch das Carbon Anthrazit des Blanks, welches überwiegt, ist die Rute weniger auffällig, als die gelben, roten oder weißen Vertreter der Zunft. 

*Balance:*
Der Schwerpunkt liegt mit montierter Biomaster 4000 FB, direkt an der Hakenöse, also am Übergang Blank -> Griff.
Ich habe die Endkappe demontiert und ein Gegengewicht eingebaut. (Die Endkappe besteht bei der Bushi aus: einem Metallring der einen Gummiring umfasst, darin steckt ein Alu Bolzen. Verklebt war der Metallring mit dem Gummi auf dem Kork und der Alubolzen im Blank, Kappe ist also eher ein Bausatz!) Der Schwerpunkt liegt nun direkt über Schnurwicklung der Spule, in Höhe des vorderen Rollenhalters. Für mich ideal. :vik: (ich mag es nicht vor die Spule zu greifen - ich habe die Rollenaufhängung zwischen den Fingern, und den Zeigefinger am Blank oder in der Absinkphase an der Schnur)
Die neuen Greys Prowla, die Anfang 2014 erscheinen sollen (laut Händler eher April) werden wohl Ausgleichsgewichte haben. Wer also länger am Wasser steht und aktiv angelt könnte da evtl. eine Rute, ohne Bastelarbeit erwerben, welche ab Werk auszubalancieren ist. 
Ich nutze gerne die Schonzeit zum Basteln und habe es ziemlich genau wie im Youtubefilm: "Angelruten-Tuning" mit meiner Bushi gemacht. (Suchbegriff bei Youtube eingeben und man findet den Film der Fisch&Fang, den ich als Inspiration genutzt habe). Da ist der Vorgang des Ausbalancierens beschrieben und gezeigt. Es fehlt die Information wie der der verklebte Endknauf gelöst wurde - durch Wärme. Je nach Rutenmodell mit Heißluftfön, Backofen oder wie von mir verwendet heißem Wasser.  Wasser zum Kochen gebracht, 4 Minuten gewartet, das Rutenende für 2 Minuten eingetaucht, dann mit einem Handtuch  umwickelt und mit einer Rohrzange vorsichtig gelöst. 
Ich habe das Gewicht in den Blank eingebracht (Innendurchmesser ca 13 mm). Wer richtig Lust hat kann natürlich auch eine Endkappe aus Edelstahl drehen und dort ein Gewicht einschrauben..aber das wissen andere besser als ich. Ich habe aus einer alten, kaputten, billigen (12 Euro) Teleskoprute ein Stück aus dem Metall-Blank gesägt welche vom Außendurchmesser in den Blank der Bushi passt. Dieses habe ich mit Blei ausgegossen, an den Stirnseiten mit 2K Kleber versiegelt (damit das Blei nicht "blüht" korrodiert). Mit Gaffertape umwickelt, damit es wirklich stramm im Blank sitzt. Am Ende vorsichtig mit der Endkappe verklebt und im Blank fixiert.  (Laut Herstellerangabe hat der 2K Kleber nach 72 Stunden die Endfestigkeit (1900 N/cm2) erreicht.)

*Fazit*:
Ich habe, in der von mir gewünschten Länge, keine Rute gefunden welche nicht kopflastig war. Das Basteln hat inkl. Baumarktbesuch etwa 2 Stunden gedauert und ich habe jetzt eine für mich, in meiner Kombination ideale, extrem harte, semiparabolische, ausbalancierte Zanderpeitsche. Die insgesamt schwerer ist als das original Modell, aber durch die Balance fühlt sie sich leichter an. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Hersteller lieber eine tarierte Rute anbieten, als mit dem Gesamtgewicht auf Kundenfang zu gehen.

Auf den Bildern zu sehen, Griff Detail, der erste Ring und der zerlegte Griff - zum Testen ist das Metallgewicht noch mit Malerkrepp umwickelt. 

P.s.
Wegen den Kommentaren "Mädchenrute" in "Pink" habe ich eine Marktlücke entdeckt. Eine pinke Rute und dann mit Gürteltasche (für die GuFis) am Wasser stehen - das könnte einen ganz neuen Bekanntenkreis eröffnen |wavey:


----------



## Martinez (24. April 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Es hat ein bischen gedauert, aber nun gibt es in diesem Thread viele Informationen zur oben genannten Rutenserie. #6

Am Wochenende bin ich in Dortmund bei Ussat und werde die Gunki nochmal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und direkt mit der neuen Greys vergleichen.

Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II - 2,13m 10-50WG
(soll allerdings ziemlich hart ausfallen)

Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi H - 2,40m 10-35WG
(eine 2,18m Version gibt es auch im Netz...)

Am Wochenende gibts dann ein kleines Feedback.

Gruß
Martinez


----------



## Teimi (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Ich hätte eine neue ungefischte Bushi in 2,40m abzugeben, das mit den 30 Beiträgen im Marktplatz finde ich auch übertrieben...


LINK


----------



## Topper Harley (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Mir gefiel die Gunki Bushi S 240 H auch sehr gut, die lag top in der Hand und ist mit der Rarenium 4000 CI4+ sehr gut ausbalanciert(Nix mit Kopflastig).

Die wollte ich mir nun gerne zulegen, da ich gern auf Zander Barsch und Hecht Angel und gern Dropshotte und Jigge.

Hatte bisher nur ein Abu Garcia Set, welches es als Bonus zum Abo bei der Fisch&Fang dazu gab.
Da hatte das Wurfgewicht der Rute jedoch 30-60g. Dies fand ich ganz gut, da ich auch ab und an mal 40g mit 15er Lunker Citys als Montage bei stärkerer Strömung verwendete.

Die Gunki ist ja nunmal eine Rute mit starkem Nacken, hat laut Beschreibung ein Wurfgewicht von 15-35g. Kann ich da bedenkenlos zuschlagen? Um auch immernoch die gleiche Montage ins Wasser zu bringen ohne das mir die Rute da kaputt geht? Immerhin will ich da ja auch ein wenig Wucht reinbringen und nicht nur Zaghaft auswerfen!!

Gruß
Topper


----------



## A-tom-2 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Moin Topper,

die 240'er Bushi kann deutlich mehr als die 35g ab. Selbst ein 50g Pilker lässt sich gut werfen und führen.

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Topper Harley (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Moin Topper,
> 
> die 240'er Bushi kann deutlich mehr als die 35g ab. Selbst ein 50g Pilker lässt sich gut werfen und führen.
> 
> ...



Fühlt sich zusammen alles top an.
Dann werd ich mal zuschlagen!! Der Fishermens Partner behauptet auch nichts anderes!!


----------



## nada1988 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Neue Rutenserie: Pezon & Michel Gunki Bushi*

Ich habe mir die 260er auch vor einem Jahr zugelegt, habe sie aber leider nur ein paar Tage fischen können, da mir die Spitze unterhalb des 3. Ringes gebrochen ist. Dafür konnte die Rute allerdings relativ wenig, schuld war ein Autofahrer vor mir, wegen dem ich eine radikale Vollbremsung auf der Bundesstraße hinlegen müsste, die Rute hat dabei wohl einen Knacks abbekommen.... Leider gab es lange Zeit keine Ersatzteile (warum auch immer), mein Händler hat mir allerdings aus Kulanz eine Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 40-80g zum halben Preis vermacht, die ich jetzt das Jahr über auch auf Zander gefischt habe. 
Vor einem Monat meinte mein Tackle Dealer, dass es wieder Ersatzteile gibt, habe natürlich sofort zugeschlagen... 
Was ich aus meiner relativ kurzen Testphase von vor einem Jahr sagen kann - geiles Teil! Habe damit ungefähr 5 Zander drillen dürfen, die Bisse waren teilweise hauchfein, habe sie aber sehr gut gespürt. Der größte hatte 83cm und hat an der Rute sehr viel Spaß gemacht, ich hatte aber nicht das Gefühl, dass die Rute damit auch nur ansatzweise überfordert wäre. 
Auch Köderbewegungen unter Wasser (15cm Fin S + 14g Jigkopf, Rhein an einer Staustufe), Bodenbeschaffenheit etc, alles war spürbar. Top! Highlight war ein 86er Rapfen, der auf einen 6cm Gummifisch im Absinken gebissen hat. Der ging richtig ab, die Rute hat ihn mit Bravour behandelt  
Vor ein paar Tagen war ich im Auftrag meines Vaters am Fischpuff und habe einen Zander mit der wieder vollständigen Bushi rausgekitzelt - es war im Vergleich zur Greys eine Offenbarung... 
Nicht dass die Greys schlecht wäre, im Gegenteil, ist auch ne tolle Rute. Allerdings ist sie meiner Meinung nach zum Gummifisch angeln auf Zander einfach nicht soooo gut geeignet, zumal das relativ hohe WG mit 40-80g in Verbindung mit dem doch sehr steiffen Blank einfach nicht die selbe Rückmeldung bietet wie die Bushi. 
Die Greys ist für Hecht überragend, da habe ich dann aber ganz andere (schwerere, größere) Gummifische dran, oft auch dicke Wobbler etc. 
Quintessenz: ich bin richtig happy, die Bushi wieder nutzen zu können, kann den Juni und das damit verbundene Ende der Zanderschonzeit kaum erwarten


----------

